# Futterumstellung: Wann?



## Frank (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit, die Temperaturen ziehen kräftig nach unten und der Herbst, bzw. Winter steht vor der Tür.  :cry: 

Ab wieviel Grad Wassertemperatur sollte man mit der Futterumstellung beginnen, und (ich hab Goldies, Blue Shubukin, und Bitterlinge) auf was für ein Futter? Gibts da was bestimmtes, Empfehlungen?

Und wann sollte ich das Füttern ganz einstellen?

MfG
Frank

P.S. An dieser Stelle (wenns vielleicht auch nicht so ganz hierher passt, man sollte vllt. noch die Rubrik "Gutes und Schlechtes" einfügen  8) ) mal ein ganz dickes Lob an alle, die sich so angagiert bemühen, allen anderen nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zu helfen. Ganz besonders an StefanS. Er ist ja wohl das _*Ass der Asse*_  :!: Wenn der nicht hier wäre, würds auch funzen, aber sein Fachwissen ist enorm.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Du sollstet deine Fische ab einer Wassertemperatur von 8° nicht mehr füttern.

Eine Futterumstellung ist nicht nötig... stell die Fütterung ganz ein.

Der Stoffwechsel von deinen Fischen "stellt" sich bei diesen Temperaturen auf Winter ein und somit ist eine Fütterung nicht mehr notwendig .


----------



## lars (22. Sep. 2004)

Hi....

was ich noch sagen wollte, ich würde sie so gut wie nie füttern und im winter überhaupt nicht. das ist bei den fischen die du hast wirklich nicht nötig. ich würde generel schon ab 10 grad nicht mehr füttern. ab 8 grad macht das Füttern keinen sinn mehr weil es nicht mehr verwertet wird bzw. verwertet werden kann.

gruß lars


----------



## Frank (22. Sep. 2004)

Hi Thorsten, hi lars,

danke für die rasche Antwort.    

Mit der Futterumstellung dachte ich nur, das die sich so ne Art Winterreserven oder so zulegen müßten. (Wie Eichhörnchen Eicheln sammeln oder der Bär sich einen dicken Speckmantel anfrisst).

Aber gut, brauch ich da schon mal nix zu beachten.

Zu meinen Fütterungsgewohnheiten: Ich füttere einmal pro Tag, was die Fischies in ca. 3 min verdrücken können. Ist doch i. O. oder?

MfG 
Frank


----------



## lars (22. Sep. 2004)

klar ist das i.o. ;-)
aba wirklich tun müsstest du das nicht !

gruß lars


----------



## Jürgen (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo @all,

das mit der Winterfütterung sehe ich etwas anders. Wer sagt denn, dass Fische im Winter nichts fressen?  Ich füttere meinen Fische, insofern sie das Futter auch anrühren, selbst bei Eis auf dem Teich immer mal wieder kleinere Mengen. Damit sie es leichter erreichen und dazu nicht das wärmere Tiefenwasser verlassen müssen, verwende ich hierzu allerdings ein Sinkfutter.

Diese Empfehlung rührt wohl eher aus der Angst heraus, dass unsere lieben Filterbakis ab Temperaturen <8°C ihre Tätigkeit einstellen. Das ist auch so, allerdings kommt das Leben im Teich deswegen ja nicht gänzlich zum erliegen.   Selbst manche Pflanzen (z.B. Algen) wachsen auch im Winter weiter und sorgen somit für eine ausreichende Nährstoffumwandlung. Hier muss dann wieder bedacht werden, ob überhaupt Pflanzen im Teich vorhanden sind. Eine Mikrobiologie gibt es aber in jedem Fall und die arbeitet auch weiter.

Fische sind keine Bären oder Murmeltiere, die einen tiefen regungslosen Winterschlaf halten. Die sind auch im dicksten Winter aktiv. Wenn auch erheblich eingeschränkter als bei wärmeren Temperaturen. Je nach Teichsystem und dem darin enthaltenen natürlichen Futterangebot, kann man sich das Zufüttern in den Wintermonaten auch sparen. Das sollte jeder Teichbesitzer für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich bin mit dieser Methode nun schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren sehr gut gefahren und teils typische Frühjahrsprobleme im Teich sind mir wohl dadurch bislang fremd. Ein Angler meinte zum Thema "Winterfütterung", dass, wenn Fische im Winter nichts fressen würden, sich das Eisangeln wohl nie entwickelt hätte   

Wenn also der Teich für die Wintermonate genügend Nahrung bereit stellt, würde ich nichts zufüttern. Im anderen Fall, so lange die Fische die Nahrung annehmen, einfach stark reduziert weiter zufüttern.

MBG....Jürgen


----------



## lars (22. Sep. 2004)

da der stofwechsel der fische ab 10 grad sich stark verlangsamt ist es ratsam die fütterung stark einzustellen!!
ab 8 gard soweit ich weiß geht das futter durch keinen laufenden verdauungstrakt mehr.
bei manchen fischen kommt sie sogar fast komplett zum erliegen !!!

das fische wohl trotzdem zur nachrungs aufnahme neigen führt wohl ehr dazu das sie im winter nur ruhen und nicht wie viele irrtümlicherweise annehmen einen winterschlaf halten.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen ,
 mit deinem Bericht muß ich Dir recht geben  .
Wenn man das ganze Jahr sein Teich sauber hält und nur so viel füttert wie sie in 3 min fressen , kann sich nichts auf'm Boden als Notreserve ansetzten .
Ich habe auch dieses Jahr erst mit Teich angefangen und das wird auch mein erster Winter , aber ich denke das ich auch durchfüttern werde . Die Fische pennen ja schließlich nicht im Winter . Auch wenn der Stoffwechsel der Fische stark eingeschränkt wird , so können sie immernoch zur Not fressen , das aber nicht so verdaut wird . 
Ich denke mal das ist das gleiche als wenn wir Mais essen . Was passiert ?
Man scheidet ihn so wieder aus wie man ihn gegessen hat . Aber trotzdem waren wir satt !
Das ist die gleiche Frage wie mit Filter im Winter . Die einen filtern durch und die anderen nicht .
Jeder sollte es so für sich entscheiden wie er ( und seine Fische)am besten klarkommen .  
Dazu kommen noch andere Faktoren ob einer durchfüttert, Teich geheizt u.s.w.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## sigfra (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

nun.. ich fange jetzt an, meinen Fischen ein mit Fischöl angereichertes Futter zu geben... in der Hoffnung, das sie sich genug Reserven für die kalten Wintermonate anfressen.
Alllerdings muß ich ich sagen, das unser Teich im Winter beheizt wird und unsere Koi somit auch keine Kälteruhe halten.
Ebenso ist im letzten Winter unser Filter auch durchgelaufen... und im nachhinein bin ich auch froh darum, denn wenn ich sehe, was sich für "Dreck" auch im Winter ansammelt, hat es sich schon gelohnt.
Auch dieses Jahr werde ich es wohl wieder so halten...


----------



## lars (22. Sep. 2004)

hi....

kennst du deine laufenden kosten für die teichbeheizung ???


----------



## Harald (23. Sep. 2004)

Grundsätzlich ist es wohl so, dass die meisten Fische im Winter nicht mehr Futter brauchen, als sie auch im Teich finden.

Bei meinen Fischen stelle ich jetzt bereits einen erheblich geringeren Hunger fest. Bei wärmeren Temperaturen fressen sie, wenn sie was bekommen würden, bis sie platzen. Inzwischen ist es aber so, dass sie sich zum Teil nicht einmal die Mühe machen, an den Rand zu schwimmen, wenn ich ihnen was zum Fressen geben will.

Selbst wenn man also seine Fische auch durch den Winter füttern will, sollte man es sehr sparsam tun. Ich kann mir ansonsten nämlich gut vorstellen, dass man im nächsten Frühjahr (aufgrund der Nährstoffanreicherung im Wasser) eine wunderschöne, lang anhaltende Algenblüte/-wachstum bekommen wird.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

also ich kann das vom Harald nur bestätigen.!

Bei mir fressen die Fische bis auf die zwei Kois ... kaum noch etwas.

Die Wassertemparatur liegt bei 10 ° momentan.

Werde bei mir die Fütterung in den nächsten Tagen ganz einstellen...genauso wie ich es letztes Jahr auch getan habe.


----------



## StefanS (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

ich will jetzt gar nichts zur Sache sagen, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass das wohl DAS Reizthema in Sachen Koi ist. Ich habe mich einmal - ohne davon zu wissen - zum Thema geäussert und eine auch hier gut vertretene Meinung zum Besten gegeben. Und befand mich mitten in der grössten verbalen Prügelei, die ich je in einem Forum erlebt habe. Da es sich nicht wirklich um ein Thema handelt, mit dem ich mich auseinanderzusetzen habe, lese ich ab sofort nur noch aus Interesse mit.

Aber: 10 Grad Wassertemperatur ?? Eieiei, da fühle ich mich klimatisch mal wieder bevorzugt. Habe heute gerade wieder eine Riesen-Weinrebe und einen __ Granatapfelbaum bestellt. Beide können noch bis Ende Dezember gepflanzt werden . Und ich habe am Wochenende Rasen Rasen gesät...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## lars (23. Sep. 2004)

stefan du schwein                           ;-)  

sowas hier laut zu sagen wo ich doch seit gestern meine wollmütze raussuchen musste weil mir kalt ist....  buh    

geuß lars


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2004)

*@ Lars*

....? ?  *_grummel_*   8)


----------



## StefanS (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zamm,

hab's schon richtig verstanden   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Harald (24. Sep. 2004)

Ich komme immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, dass es Stefan eigentlich untersagt werden muß, sich in der Zeit von September bis Juni zum Wetter zu äußern........  

Mein Teich läuft, trotz groß dimensoniertem Überlauf überall über, so hat es die vergangenen Tage hier gegossen..... und dann muß ich lesen, dass jemand jetzt Rasen aussäht.... ich könnte kot... :cry:


----------



## Frank (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

wenn ihr den Stefan jetzt noch mehr vergrault, dann schreibt der demnächst nix mehr. Und das wollen wir doch wohl nicht. Er wohnt nun mal in einer klimatisch ausgezeichnenten Region. :cry: 

Aber angesichts dessen, das das Wetter hier in unseren Breitengraden immer grässlicher wird, vllt. lädt er uns ja mal zu einer Art Seminarfahrt zu sich ein. Dann könnten wir alle noch was von seinem schönen Wetter "mitnehmen".   

MfG
Frank


----------

